
How to Eat If You Want Better Sleep - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-eat-if-you-want-better-sleep-11585138783
======
Melting_Harps
I think this is an entirely relative situation, I've only eaten once a day for
nearly 10 years now and to be honest its pretty close to when I fall asleep,
often after having worked 8-12 hours in physical job and 2-3 hours at the gym.
I can eat between 2-5000 calories in one sitting depending on how
stressed/tired or ultimately hungry I felt.

I went several years sleeping only 3-4 hours a day in my 20s. I'm more
reluctant to do that now in my 30s and it was almost never by choice, but what
was always a constant is that I normally only ate until moments I was about to
fall asleep. And I'm entirely healthy and have way more energy than people in
my age group and as much as 7-8 years younger than myself.

It does take me longer to fully recover from an injury or cold these days than
when I was in my teens or even 20s, and while I really enjoy sleep (I spent
significantly more on a bed when I was 21 than what I spent going to the bar
in the following 4 years) and food I don't think its an absolute that its an
absolute to keep the 2 so separate to achieve those goals.

I have an incredibly fast metabolism, too. I still have to workout on a
regular basis and eat 3k+ calories to just keep my weight constant. I think
I'm one of the few in my group of friends whose actually lost weight during
this lockdown.

Now that gyms are starting to open up I need to get a few session in to see
just how much of that was muscle loss as I barely kept up with any routine due
to having bad joints in my upper body.

~~~
pengaru
... "I'm entirely healthy" ...

... "bad joints in my upper body" ...

------
rramadass
Not enough meat in the article. A very good read on the subject is _The
Circadian Code by Satchin Panda_.

More info: [https://www.salk.edu/scientist/satchidananda-
panda/](https://www.salk.edu/scientist/satchidananda-panda/) and
[https://panda.salk.edu/](https://panda.salk.edu/)

------
AngryData
Interesting but eating in the cycles recommended makes me feel ill. I can't
eat shit in the morning, at best I can sip 100 calories worth of a drink but
anything more will make me nauseous and lethargic for hours, maybe sometime
after lunch I can eat an okay sized meal, and then I eat the most as a real
late dinner, another thing which they say you shouldn't do. And to top all
that off, I work physically demanding job, and eating before doing something
only makes it worse and feels like it drains stamina, especially breakfast. So
I always take these kind of recommendations with a grain of salt, maybe as an
overall trend for most people, but just like sleep phases and schedules I
don't believe there is a one ideal fit for everyone.

------
Darmody
I've been thinking for a few weeks to change my diet to avoid having high
sugar spikes and keep my energy high throughout the whole day.

When I workout I use to eat 5 times a day and a snack with a high glycemic
index (like a handful of raisins) during workout or I'm unable to keep up.
That's probably because all the energy from my last meal which is usually 3
hours before my workout is gone.

I'm the kind of person who loses weight on a normal diet that someone else
would gain weight and my body fat is around 13-14%. My problem, as I said, is
keeping the same levels of energy during the day.

I'll probably start by eating 2 times a day. High protein meals with veggies
and some whole grains with a low glycemic index to see how it goes.

~~~
fzil
I have the same problem as you do, not being able to keep same energy levels
throughout the day. I realized my diet was too carb heavy (white rice, 2x a
day usually) and I was able to somewhat counter that by high protein snacks
(handful of almonds) between meals.

I got the idea from a book called "Why isn't my brain working?" by Dr. Datis
Kharrazian. There is a chapter in the book detailing some dietary changes that
a person should make depending on their blood sugar levels and other factors.
I suggest you take a look at this book for some ideas on approaching this
problem via diet.

~~~
Darmody
Thanks for the suggestion, I'll take a look at it.

------
magneticnorth
One of the things recommended is a drink right before bed that includes 1/2
cup of full fat coconut milk plus some coconut oil - it probably tastes great
but I have a hard time believing their claim that it's good to drink that
every night before bed.

~~~
cachestash
Its a sure way to gain some belly fat.

------
11235813213455
They say it should be easy to digest, but they show some complex recipes (many
different ingredients) at the end. From my experience at least, less
ingredients means easier digestion. I often eat rice only (with the cooking
water)

~~~
copperx
> (with the cooking water)

All the rice preparation techniques I know involve the water evaporating or
being absorbed by the rice. What cooking method preserves cooking water??

~~~
11235813213455
I cook rice in a casserole, the amount of water not absorbed at the end really
depends since I don't measure anything (whether quantity of rice nor water),
but anyway I add some water at the end to cool stuff down and eat directly in
the casserole

------
AbenezerMamo
This is great!!

------
tn890
The whole article is behind a paywall. I don't understand how I'm supposed to
read it.

~~~
austinjp
[http://archive.is/xztOi](http://archive.is/xztOi)

~~~
23202586
thank you

------
cachestash
paywall.

~~~
magneticnorth
[http://archive.is/xztOi](http://archive.is/xztOi)

